# No motivation?



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Well it helps to do this, kinda holds you obligated to ride.....
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding/need-your-encouragement-yet-again-please-107444/


----------



## EquineMeadows (Jan 5, 2012)

Haha, that's a nice idea! Looks like you had fun anyway


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Well.. wear your cutest clothes and your warmest ones and make the most out of it! You love this horse and he needs YOU. The owner wasn't there during all of those moments you both shared. Yeah it sucks being at a bleh barn and not having a say about it.. but make the most out of every situation! Maybe one day she'll notice how much you're there for him and offer him to you. It can happen! Just stick with it and make it really fun. Find some obstacles and make an obstacle course. Paint him in horse paint. Play the matching game with him. Just go out and spend time with him in the pasture or graze him.

You'll get through this! He won't be there forever


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Is your lease covering most of his expenses? If so, then if you stop leasing the horse the owner will be responsible for all his expenses. It's time to have a chat with the lady, let her know you are happy with the horse but not the barn situation and that you are considering leasing a horse at the old place. Ask if she'd consider moving him back. She might consider it so give it a shot.


----------



## EquineMeadows (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks so much everyone! I'm happy to say that I've ridden 3 times since this  Yes, my lease does cover most of his expenses, I'm hoping soon she'll realize that he's more mine then hers anyway and he finally will be legally mine. I'll keep you updated.. so much happier now


----------

